

TechWatching – Technology News Stream - opusdie
http://techwatching.com/

======
dreadsword
Hey - thank-you for the submission! I'm the person behind the project - would
love to hear your thoughts / feedback. You can find me on twitter at
[http://twitter.com/techwatchingnow](http://twitter.com/techwatchingnow) or if
you'd rather an email, let me know.

Cheers and thank-you, R

